# Nikkei: Canon Carefully Cultivates Critical New Ventures



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2017)

```
<p><em>Electronics giant seeks synergy, cost cutting as core fields mature</em></p>
<p><strong>TOKYO</strong> — “Consider me part of this family,” <a class="mwMoTrg" href="http://asia.nikkei.com/Company/05DZHY-E" target="_self">Canon</a> Chairman and CEO Fujio Mitarai urged management at the newly acquired Toshiba Medical Systems in January.</p>
<p>Canon takes synergy with its new businesses seriously. It has to. Old core businesses such as camera and office equipment have matured, and the company has leaned into mergers and acquisitions in new fields. Canon’s future growth depends largely on how well the company can raise the seeds it has planted, and they have been slow to bear fruit. <a href="http://asia.nikkei.com/Japan-Update/Canon-carefully-cultivates-critical-new-ventures">Read the whole story</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BasXcanon (Apr 5, 2017)

*''Old core businesses such as camera and office equipment have matured.''*

TROLOL!

That is if Canon one refuses to unleash an epic product winner once in a while.
Lets hope Canon will not cripple the specs of future Tobisha and Oce products. Which are great companies!

The article looks to me like Canon chooses to dive in the victim role.

It is their own fault not bringing out cameras that offer high valued added service.
They could have easily bring out: 

- Pocketcamera with 35mm stuck lens and full frame 2mp that blow out the high iso performance of anything on the consumer market. Ideal for the consumers who always manage to find the worse light possible and blame their camera.
- Pocketcamera with 35mm stuck lens with the 5DSR sensor that gave a consumer the max print size possible.
- G5X Mark II with GONE: shutter lag!, headphone input, LP E6N batteries and dual pixel focus that blows the Sigma 18-35mm F1.8 and Sigma 20mm F1.4 on 70D/80D out of the game for all youtube blogging purposes
- a new XC10/15/20 4k machine with interchangeable lenses that can compete with the GH5/A7S video spec wise.
- A consumer EFS 400mm F8 lens that gives people a tele that goes beyond their imagination for a Rebel cam. (Samyang already made a 600mm F8 for the EF M) 
- a 5DS with a ccd sensor that actually does HSS up to 1/16.000s (remember 1D classic) which is what you need if you want to compete against the high end medium formats in the high end portraiture/fashion industry.
- the option to give electronic shutter up to 1/32000s in their higher end dslrs. 
- Make a new burst option in the 1DX Mark II to take 2 pictures when the mirror moves up and down, instead of 1. 
With electronic shutter they should be able to have a burst rate of 28FPS with 14 focus moments that blows out all MFT 4/6K frame grab features out of the game.
- Ability on all their consumer cameras that gives a downsampling from max resolution JPEG to 2MP jpeg before sending to their phones for share purpose on FARTBOOK. Consumers getting frustrated with the slow current options to send 20mp raw/jpeg to a phone and then only to downsample it there.

*I do not know the Asian market that well, but I do know there are lots of people in Europe that are willing to pay for canon products like I wrote above.*


----------

